# Veterans Preference worth it?



## Dustoff137 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys long time reader, first time posting. Currently serving in the Army as a Medic stationed at Ft. Bliss with an ETS of AUG2017. Should I go ahead and take the exam without the veterans preference in March (already registered) so I can sit on the list longer and get picked up or do a military makeup exam after I ETS with veterans preference, is it worth it, would I get selected faster? Keep in mind I have EMT Basic and a Bachelor's degree already.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As a NON-Vet, all I can say is, USE WHATEVER YOU CAN! Every single point, every single leg up. Waste NOTHING! There are no guarantees in life, but if you don't use whatever you can, you're blowing it before you're even in the running.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I took the veteran's make up exam which is offered every quarter. It's $150, but it's obviously a lot smaller group and a lot lower stress. Since I was still on active duty at the time, I needed a letter from my CO and a statement of service record. It was a fairly easy process, and slotted me into the current list for my town as a veteran on the active list at that time. Any questions feel free to PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

You EARNED the veterans preference, Use it! CS is competitive enough as it is.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

You can put in for vets preference after you get out and get your dd214. I got hired off a cs test I took when I was still in the military. When I EAS'ed, I mailed my paperwork in for Dvet. I believe you can also have a letter written from your commanding officer that states your in the military and they will use that as vets preference.


----------

